# Got my first flathead of the year



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Went fishing with Dave (GMRcatman) Friday night/Saturday morning in Cincinnati.

We caught 2 flatheads and 2 blues and probably 20 channels. All very healthy and active fish. 

I finally caught my first flatheads of the year a small 4 pounder to start with and then this 35 pounder.

Flatheads are definitly putting the feed on as the water cools down. All fish caught on fresh cut shad.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome job fellas!!! Dang, I wish I could get out!


----------



## ronj18 (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice fish, I caught 2 - 8#ers yesterday off shad in the downtown area, but nohing like that way to go!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Sweet!! Thats a great fish! and I thought Dave was in Baltimore??? LOL
Me and Niko are hitting it Thursday and plan on targeting flatties durring the day, will post any results.

Salmonid


----------



## rivered rat (Aug 27, 2011)

nice fish !! how deep were you fishing, bobber or bottom? Continued luck to you!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

rivered rat said:


> nice fish !! how deep were you fishing, bobber or bottom? Continued luck to you!


On the bottom in about 5 ft of water.


----------



## squared614 (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

WOW, very nice fish...bet that was a good fight, eh?


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

great looking fish... I wish i was a little closer to the Ohio, or had a boat. Good job!


----------



## jsm197 (Mar 11, 2010)

Very nice fish, sounds like a lot of fun

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Alright! Nice fish man! Hope I get one like that someday.


----------

